# Boo!! Wintertime and snow...



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Taz









There may be hope for him after all. Maybe he won't grow up to be quite so fugly as I was fearing...



























Rafe




































With Denny


















Nester


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Zeiner


















Jesse




























And last but not least, a face you can't help but love...Tiny.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

love your horses


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

That is what you call snow? That is a disgrace! Why, every winter, folks 'round here trudge through four feet of it every day, and WE LIKE IT!

:lol:

Anywho, beautiful horses! I especially like Rafe.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

may i ask what breed rafe is??? he looks very similarly built to my denny 

and i love tiny  just to cute for words

and the rest are beautiful as well


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

kait18 said:


> may i ask what breed rafe is??? he looks very similarly built to my denny
> 
> and i love tiny  just to cute for words
> 
> and the rest are beautiful as well


I believe Rafe is QH/Belgian 


smrobs.....I love your herd! They've got to be my favorite herd on the forum! All of them look amazing in their winter woolies!!! 

I love Rafe, as Im sure you know. Taz is growing up to look quite nice too! Dobe is looking great, his coat looks amazingly thick though!!! All of your horses just look magnificent to me!!! I so love your herd!! Look forward to even more pics!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Love the horse pics! By the way the snow has just landed here to stay for good it seems as there doesn't seem to be any temps above freezing forecasted in the next week. We just have to embrace what Mother Nature dishes out. I love riding in the winter just hate the ice rain. But on a lovely clear winter's day riding at a gallop in the snow seems almost magical. I am are lucky where I live to have four seasons to enjoy and winter can be just as nice as summer. We have some really beautiful night rides as the snow is great for lighting up the ground. I am looking forward to them and hope for some fun sleigh weather with my Canadian mare this year!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Snow? Ha! I'm sure though that it's quite the shock there. So far we've not had any that amounted to much, but I'm sure it's coming. It can be fun for brief periods, our country roads are the last to get plowed so we have an old pair of water skis we took rudders off of and a tow rope, we go "skeechin'" behind the pickup, sledding behind 4-wheelers, snowmobiles on the lake, and my hubby is in the process of teaching his hunting dogs to pull the sled for the kiddo. 

Taz is certainly changing, isn't it great when they move past the yearling fuglies!?! He's John & Bessie's right?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Brrrr! I'm a wimp, it gets below 45 F and my behind is in the house!! Such fluffly horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!! Kait, csim got it right, Rafe is a BelgianxQH. He is about 29 months old right now.

MHFQ, Taz is by John out of a neighbors crappy paint mare (he was one of those oops foals before John was gelded). But, at least he has a good home where he'll be trained well and hopefully end up with a good home somewhere else someday.

I know it's a pathetic excuse for snow, but that's pretty standard for wintertime around here. There is a bit more on the ground now than what there was when I took the pictures but it's still rather scant. :lol: I'll take moisture anywhere I can get it.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> MHFQ, Taz is by John out of a neighbors crappy paint mare (he was one of those oops foals before John was gelded). But, at least he has a good home where he'll be trained well and hopefully end up with a good home somewhere else someday.
> 
> I know it's a pathetic excuse for snow, but that's pretty standard for wintertime around here. There is a bit more on the ground now than what there was when I took the pictures but it's still rather scant. :lol: I'll take moisture anywhere I can get it.


At least he's turning into a cute oops :wink: He'll definitely be stout enough to hold a cow or pull whatever's needed, bet you'll find him a good using home. 

You need enough snow for this (there was room for her, me, and both dogs in there lol!)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No way, man. I got to spend last winter trudging through snow about 8 inches deep and having to haul buckets of water for about 20 head of horses. That freaking _sucked_ LOL. I'm praying that this year isn't as bad, last year was so cold, the hose would freeze up before I got it drained and would stay that way for days at a time :evil:.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> No way, man. I got to spend last winter trudging through snow about 8 inches deep and having to haul buckets of water for about 20 head of horses. That freaking _sucked_ LOL. I'm praying that this year isn't as bad, last year was so cold, the hose would freeze up before I got it drained and would stay that way for days at a time :evil:.


It does suck. I fill tanks and walk the hoses out as soon as they are full, then keep the hoses in an empty tank in the tack room that's heated, big time pita. I'm glad for tank & bucket heaters, I hated busting ice with a sledge as a kid, that really sucked. 

I'll take your winters but no thanks to your summers. There has to be somewhere in the world that's 75 & sunny year round with just the right amount of rain for pretty hay fields....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I know, I would kill for mild weather year around, but OH NO, I had to choose to live in Texas where it can snow, rain, tornado, and broil all in the same day :roll:.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

AB whispers quietly so those in charge of sending snow storms does not hear.


You have more snow at your place in Texas than I have had stay on the ground here in NY.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:razz: You'll get your's AB...you'll get yours.

I'll remember this when I'm riding in 40 degree weather and you're trudging through snow and ice :rofl:.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I was just stating a fact.....

Not making fun of your snow.



I was doing some chores this weekend and thinking to myself how strange it was to not have any snow on the ground yet.
Though I hate mud I am happy to be dealing with it instead of snow.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Already tons of snow at my home in Wyoming, plus it was -14F below zero this morning and so far has warmed up to a whopping -4..........


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> You have more snow at your place in Texas than I have had stay on the ground here in NY.


Same here. At least for the eastern side of ND. I have no snow at all. Crazy Indian summer definitely stuck around for months, I guess.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love your horses, and Taz is so cute! I would love to have him.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

more like a herd of bears! lol love your herd especially your big ones! 
and Tiny is a charmer for sure!
Im hoping for snow! Do my snow dance every morning so we'll see hehe


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I want Denny..He is adorable.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

AB, I know what you're saying! It snowed only about two days so far. Weird. (It was cold enough and snowy last winter for two winters though, I think!) Maybe the end of the world is coming or something. xD


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

You live in Texas and have more snow then I do! LOL. By now we have four feet of snow usually.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow you have a lot of horses! Fun fun  We got snow here in KS the other night..less then an inch though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Right, Imma come steal Jesse! Love me some golden buckskin!!! :-D

Rafe's turning into quite the looker, too. I thought we figured out he and Aires were almost the same age, yes? Aires turned 30 months today, actually (bad horse mom right here for forgetting that until just now!).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, lets see, Rafe is now........twenty......:think: nine? months old (or will be on the 16th).


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Your herd is just gorgeous! :]

And on the snow side of things, I live in southeastern PA and we got about six inches or so October 29th O.O Hasn't snowed since though. In fact, our winter has been unseasonably warm so far, with highs in the high 50s/low 60s the past week or two. I hope this ends though... I do love me a white Christmas!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I love Tiny already!! D


----------

